# Tired of carrying your kayak on your shoulder???



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I used my Craw to carry down to Lime Creek last week. This thing is perfect. Marty, I would say that it weighs less than a 1/4 lb. It's super light. It's so light I didn't remember setting it down on the hood of my car and had to hunt it down for 20 minutes. Any way this thing rocks. Thanks for making them. Oh and it's very comfy. Matt


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey I'm interested in seeing one of these. Let me know where/when I can get a peek. I live in Golden.

Jennifer


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*yo!*

hey craw,
upper is at 1000cfs, come on down, you missed an epic budo season, lets camp out next weekend, adios, atom....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2004)

Is this thing like Pete Z's pack yak or something totally different?

Can you post a pic or is there a www.thecraw.com?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Joel/Jenifer... 

I have had a lot of requests for pictures via emial and will have a picture posted later today, but it is basically a really miminal amount of webing and padded shoulder straps sewn in a way that allows very solid contact with your body when carried on your back.

I am working with a really high end outdoor seamstress, that has allowed engineering at a different level than my first prototypes last year.

Bottom line is that a 70lb creekboat/gear is still that 70+lbs... The goal for me was to put it in a position that reduced the actual pain of cutting into my shoulder muscles, especially when I was going to need them in top shape when I got to my destination. My Jackson Kayaks and Ace 5.1 are the only playboats that I have used it on and even though they aren't NEARLY as heavy... the truth was that it worked much better for walking and talking with your kayak buddies on the way in/out.

My honest opinion and one that I have heard feedback on, is that with gear and creek boat (ie...70+ pounds) I would say that they are unbeatable for hikes greater than a 1/2 mile. Any shorter, and your shoulder can handle it just fine. The longest I have hiked with them to date is about 3.5 miles (mostly downhill) and also out of the Upper Box (pure uphill.. Atom!). I still needed two rests, but felt great when I to the end. 

Look for some photo's later today.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone have pictures of this system? I broke mine out of retirement and can't remember how to get it to work. Yellow and blue webbing...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I looked for the directions, with no luck.

here's what I recall: lay boat upside down and wrap the pack so the bottom will be against your back. you will need to then add a strap or two of your own, to keep it from sliding down. It needs to be higher than you'd think, or you kick the stern with your heels when walking. I told Marty to reply, but he has been too busy to get on here much.


----------



## pinetree (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, photo please. I have canyons to carry into. and my shoulder has a kayak groove in it.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Is there any way to adjust it to shorten the torso? For whatever reason the waist belt is like way too low for me...

hmm..


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I am interested in this as well. 

I bought an NRS strap thingy and it absolutely sucked. 

Then my friend showed me how you can use a 12' cam strap to do the same job quicker and easier. Then I kind of expanded on that by adding 3' strap to close the shoulder straps in more in the center; like your typical hiking pack. Keep the life-vest on (probably not good for the vest) for padding. Carried the prijon pure out of Waterton like that a few times. The main part is, it's super easy to set up and get right, since it aligns itself by using the seat to loop it around. 

Anyhow, I'd love to check it out, but like some others, I'd want to see it first. If it does as good as the campstrap, I'd love to pick one up from you.

The main problem I run into with purpose-built boat-pack thingies, is the damn set-up time. I'm there looking like a fool for 15 minutes and then when I get it right, it falls out of alignment all the time. Whereas with your camstrap (yes, the boat-tie down you use on top of your car), it takes about 1 minute or less, never falls out of alignment, etc etc.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Kendrick,

I don't know if these packs are available anymore. The post is like 8 years old... I bumped it b/c I have one of the packs from back then and I know the maker still reads this forum.


----------



## Myers2001 (Jan 12, 2013)

I live in maryville TN and would like to check one out.... Or email me at [email protected]. Pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah, I didn't realize I was a victim of thread necromancy...


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

[QUOTE="Kendrick;301535"Then my friend showed me how you can use a 12' cam strap to do the same job quicker and easier. .[/QUOTE]

Can you describe this setup or show a picture with the 12' straps?


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

peterholcombe said:


> Can you describe this setup or show a picture with the 12' straps?


Sorry for the delay. Hopefully these two pics are self-explanatory. You can see that it's pretty easy to tighten, with the position of the strap. Bobbuilds gets all the credit for showing me this. He's very inventive. I think I have seen pics of this sort of makeshift pack in the New Testament, but you couldn't tell from the pic how it's done. 

I add a center-strap (3') to help close in the straps, so it doesn't ride down your shoulders, if you have a narrow frame like me. I used this set up for my prijon pure (an extra-heavy creek-boat), packed with gear and hucking it out of Waterton, more than a few times. With a boat that heavy and even with the life-jacket for padding, it creates some pressure on your chest, but I prefer that over the shouldering still. 

Maybe it's a forgotten artform, but I'm pretty sure a lot of people do this, and can chime in if they so choose. If it needs more explanation, lemme know!



















(The ball of fur took it upon herself to model in this photoshoot.)


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks, this helps. I'll rig up a boat tomorrow and try it out.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe it's a forgotten artform, but I'm pretty sure a lot of people do this, and can chime in if they so choose. If it needs more explanation, lemme know!

I've used that same setup with some pipe insulation for padding and a 6ft strap off the bow grab loop for stabilizing sway.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry. First paragraph copied from Kendrick... 2 posts prior.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

boogercookie said:


> I've used that same setup with some pipe insulation for padding and a 6ft strap off the bow grab loop for stabilizing sway.


That's the beauty of this simple strap set up. You can enhance it pretty easily for more comfort and utility. I guess it just forms the basis of an easy pack. I used pool noodle pieces for padding on it once, but ultimately found it somewhat unnecessary. I never found it leaning off center, but I wear it pretty tightly. 

In my pics posted above, the cam is a bit too low (should be basically at the top left of the seat in the pic), but that can easily be moved around once you have the strap in place. Then you just pull down on the strap to tighten (like with typical strap-tightening when it's fastened to your roof rack.)


----------

